# 2012 code revisions



## dwaldman (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought I would share this. I have not received my AMA CPT Changes 2012 so I briefly stated what I thought was changed.


22520 Percutaneous vertebroplasty (bone biopsy included when performed), 1 vertebral body, unilateral or bilateral injection; thoracic 
22521 lumbar 
22522 each additional thoracic or lumbar vertebral body (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure

2012 change----noted that bone biopsy is included.

___________________________________________________________________________
27096 Injection procedure for sacroiliac joint, anesthetic/steroid, with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT) including arthrography when performed;

2012 change-----image guidance required and included Won't list 77003 separately


62287 Decompression procedure, percutaneous, of nucleus pulposus of intervertebral disc, any method, single utilizing needle based technique to remove disc material under fluoroscopic imaging or multiple levelsother form of indirect visualization, lumbar (eg with the use of an endoscope, manual with discography and/or automated percutaneous discectomyepidural injection(s) at the treated level(s), when performed, percutaneous laser discectomy) single or multiple levels, lumbar;

2012 change----noted with endoscope or discography


62310 Injection, single (not via indwelling catheter), not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography)(s), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), not including neurolytic substances, including needle or catheter placement, includes contrast for localization when performed, epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic 

62311 lumbar, or sacral (caudal) 

62318 Injection(s), including indwelling catheter placement, continuous infusion or intermittent bolus, not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), not including neurolytic substances, includes contrast for localization when performed, epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic 

62319 lumbar, or sacral (caudal)

2012 change----noted that a single injection can be with a catheter


64633--Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); cervical or thoracic, single facet joint
• 64634--Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); cervical or thoracic, each additional facet joint (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
• 64635--Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, single facet joint
• 64636--Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, each additional facet joint (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)

2012 change-----includes image guidance/will review 2012 CPT Changes regarding what is defining a level facet joint (nerves innervating that joint) versus per facet joint nerve


----------

